# Replacement Carb for HMSK100 MTD 10HP



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello everybody!
I am new here. I just wanted to hear what people think about getting an aftermarket carb and which one they recommend. I have a 10HP MTD machine and it is a HMSK100. I searched and it appears the matching carb would be a 632370A. First off, is that correct? Secondly, what is a good replacement brand to use. I know there are really cheap ones on Ebay for $15, but it looks like its worth it to spend a bit more and buy the Oregon compatible one which is #50-663 (please let me know if I'm right on this too). Is there anything else that would be good as or better as a replacement carb? Also any tips on the procedure to replace the carb would be most appreciated. Oh, and another thing. One of the tabs on my electric start broke off and it works fine but now I have to figure out a way to mount it back on somehow.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

Last year I installed an IZTOR carb from Amazon on my neighbor's Craftsman with a 10HP Tecumseh, it was around $20 (Canadian).
When I looked at the cost of a rebuild kit + my time to drill out and replace the welch plugs etc, it was a 'no brainer'. I was tempted to take it apart and check the float height etc, but I just bolted it on. The engine fired up and all I had to do was adjust the idle and high speed jets.
Different model to yours, but I hope this helps?

Al.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do not order a carb unless it has an aluminum fuel bowl, some are steel.

I prefer to order from a company that has an 800#, offers free returns and exchanges if the carb isn't right. ROP Shoppe is one company.I

Examine the fuel line, consider replacing that; same for the primer line and bulb.I

If the fuel line does not need to be replaced, look at the ends, they may need to be clipped. Do not use the screw hose clamps, use the squeeze type.

Oregon and Stens are big name brands but I've also had success with no name brands. All the carbs are Chinese made. I go by the above and the feedback stars.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Myself, unless a carb had massive physical damage, I'd never consider a third party replacement over a stupidly simple and quick rebuild. Welch plug removal and replacement adds maybe 3 minutes to the job . . . and you know the original carb fits correctly!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Wes Kootenay said:


> Last year I installed an IZTOR carb from Amazon on my neighbor's Craftsman with a 10HP Tecumseh, it was around $20 (Canadian).
> When I looked at the cost of a rebuild kit + my time to drill out and replace the welch plugs etc, it was a 'no brainer'. I was tempted to take it apart and check the float height etc, but I just bolted it on. The engine fired up and all I had to do was adjust the idle and high speed jets.
> Different model to yours, but I hope this helps?
> 
> Al.


Yes this helps a lot. I guess it's worth a shot at just $20 and if it works you're laughing. If not, no big loss and try again. I was just a bit leery of buying a "cheap" carb but if they work then why not? I'll check out the IZTOR and see if they have a compatible one for my machine. Cheers!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

those ebay carbs are great. you can swap over your old float bowl no problem if your concerned about the steel. to me its not even worth rebuilding tecumseh carbs when you can get a new one for 7 dollars


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree to rebuilding carbs. i always rebuild the carb first but it had to be rebuilt correct. The T carbs are good carbs. A rebuild kit is $5. However you need to soak the carb and remove the side Welch plug. I did a good post many months ago on rebuilding carbs.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Myself, unless a carb had massive physical damage, I'd never consider a third party replacement over a stupidly simple and quick rebuild. Welch plug removal and replacement adds maybe 3 minutes to the job . . . and you know the original carb fits correctly!



I hear you. But I am not that great with the tiny parts and stuff so I am thinking to remove and replace and keep the old one so I fiddle around with it at my leasure. Thanks very much for your insight. I will keep the old carb for sure.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Do not order a carb unless it has an aluminum fuel bowl, some are steel.
> 
> I prefer to order from a company that has an 800#, offers free returns and exchanges if the carb isn't right. ROP Shoppe is one company.I
> 
> ...


Good advice. Thanks! This site is amazing. Thank you everybody!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

43128 said:


> those ebay carbs are great. you can swap over your old float bowl no problem if your concerned about the steel. to me its not even worth rebuilding tecumseh carbs when you can get a new one for 7 dollars


Frankly, it amazed me how cheap the carbs are selling for. Yes, I am keeping my old carb so I can swap the bowl if need be. Thanks!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I agree to rebuilding carbs. i always rebuild the carb first but it had to be rebuilt correct. The T carbs are good carbs. A rebuild kit is $5. However you need to soak the carb and remove the side Welch plug. I did a good post many months ago on rebuilding carbs.


I'm going to swap the old one with a new one and fiddle around with the old one some other day since I have zero experience rebuilding one. Is there a link on how to rebuild one properly? Thanks again!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> I'm going to swap the old one with a new one and fiddle around with the old one some other day since I have zero experience rebuilding one. Is there a link on how to rebuild one properly? Thanks again!


download the L-head service manual.

Very simple/basic carb.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

classiccat said:


> download the L-head service manual.
> 
> Very simple/basic carb.


Cheers! I will check this out when I have the required 10 posts (I only have 7 right now) :smile_big:


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

This is a pretty good video on replacing the carb


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I saw in a few place the Oregon carbs don't fit until because the heat cover isn't tapped out. Is that your experience? Would go for another brand if I have to tap screw holes in to make it work.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Myself, unless a carb had massive physical damage, I'd never consider a third party replacement over a stupidly simple and quick rebuild. Welch plug removal and replacement adds maybe 3 minutes to the job . . . and you know the original carb fits correctly!


You are right. However, in my case, there is no place nearby where I can get parts, everything has to be bought online. Most of the kits I looked at didn't include an emulsion tube with o-rings or a float (mine was brass with a big green hole in it), so it was less expensive and quicker to buy a replacement carb that came with a money back and free return guarantee.

Just my two cents (1/2 cent US) worth. :smile2:

Al


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Wes Kootenay said:


> You are right. However, in my case, there is no place nearby where I can get parts, everything has to be bought online. Most of the kits I looked at didn't include an emulsion tube with o-rings or a float (mine was brass with a big green hole in it), so it was less expensive and quicker to buy a replacement carb that came with a money back and free return guarantee.
> 
> Just my two cents (1/2 cent US) worth. :smile2:
> 
> Al


That's how I see it until I get good at doing rebuilds at least. Cheers! By the way, which carb brand did you go with?


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> That's how I see it until I get good at doing rebuilds at least. Cheers! By the way, which carb brand did you go with?


I was your first reply - IZTOR from Amazon.
BTW I was expecting it to come from China and take a month, it was shipped locally and I had it in three days.

Al


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

for the price of an oregon u could also just buy the cheap one also, that way u can compare the 2 and/or have spare parts for cheap


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought a Chinese carb for 10hp Tecumseh for $9.49 delivered. Works perfectly! Their quality is improving.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Dannoman said:


> I saw in a few place the Oregon carbs don't fit until because the heat cover isn't tapped out. Is that your experience? Would go for another brand if I have to tap screw holes in to make it work.



Taping a hole is a minor thing, if required as the holes were there from what I remember and I think the ones I got were already tapped. I've used a few Oregon carbs very successfully on 7-10 hp engines in the past. If a carburetor is really buggered up by the PO, no provisions for a primer bulb or no adjustable primary jet I'll replace them with a comparable adjustable carb. I've even swapped things like the choke shafts between a Tecumseh car and Oregon without any issues. Pretty much an exact clone of the Tecumseh carb and work just fine. IIRC even the Tecumseh rebuild kits work just fine on the Oregon carbs I've used.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> I saw in a few place the Oregon carbs don't fit until because the heat cover isn't tapped out. Is that your experience? Would go for another brand if I have to tap screw holes in to make it work.


the oem tecumseh screws are self tapping screws


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Wes Kootenay said:


> I was your first reply - IZTOR from Amazon.
> BTW I was expecting it to come from China and take a month, it was shipped locally and I had it in three days.
> 
> Al


Oh yes. I see that now (rookie mistake) :grin:. I could not find a IZTOR carb compatible with a 6322370A. Should I just go with any el cheapo brand or is there one that is better than most?


















a


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

HCBPH said:


> Taping a hole is a minor thing, if required as the holes were there from what I remember and I think the ones I got were already tapped. I've used a few Oregon carbs very successfully on 7-10 hp engines in the past. If a carburetor is really buggered up by the PO, no provisions for a primer bulb or no adjustable primary jet I'll replace them with a comparable adjustable carb. I've even swapped things like the choke shafts between a Tecumseh car and Oregon without any issues. Pretty much an exact clone of the Tecumseh carb and work just fine. IIRC even the Tecumseh rebuild kits work just fine on the Oregon carbs I've used.


Good stuff. Cheers!


----------

